# Stay awake keeps turning on



## cds36 (Apr 7, 2012)

So I noticed that stay awake keeps turning under developer options even tho I don't have developer options on. This only happens when I plug it in to charge. And it's random not all the time. I'm currently stock not rooted. Wonder if anyone else is having this problem

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

